# Working in Sandton



## FairyP (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new on the site. 

I am returning to Sandton in a couple of weeks to work until the end of the year. I was there for two stints last year, couple of months each time so I know the area. 

While I have made good contacts and friends at work, I wondered if there were any other ex pats living in the local area who would like to meet socially. Also, if anybody knows of good yoga or other activities near to the main shopping centre (the one that has Mandela Square in the middle) I'd love to hear about them.


----------

